# Eviction protection moratoriums for millions expire this Saturday. Are you one of them?



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

With everyone so hyper-focused on unemployment, it's easy to forget that the Federal Eviction Moratorium is expiring the same day as PUA assistance, July 25th.

Unless you live in one of the 10 states that still have an eviction moratorium, it's open season for non-paying tenants.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/07/21/eviction-moratorium-ending
You can go here to see your state's current status on eviction moratoriums...

http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclope...enant-protections-related-to-coronavirus.html


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Looks like Illinois has it extended until August 22nd but other states already expired.

I wonder what the numbers look like for people that couldn’t pay rent or homeowners that applied for mortgage relief.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> Looks like Illinois has it extended until August 22nd but other states already expired.
> 
> I wonder what the numbers look like for people that couldn't pay rent or homeowners that applied for mortgage relief.


No way for us to know how many are in "shadow foreclosure". They don't have to make payments for months under forbearance and no public notices of default can be filed.

But the banks know exactly what the numbers are, and they appear to be battening down the hatches to cover loan losses.










https://www.wsj.com/articles/this-i...s-11594746008?mod=searchresults&page=1&pos=17


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q: *


Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Eviction protection moratoriums for millions expire this Saturday. Are you one of them?


*A:* No.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

IN calif it is until 9/30 per governor. Plus, cities can also 'pause' evictions as well.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Unless you live in one of the 10 states that still have an eviction moratorium, it's open season for non-paying tenants.


I was going to mention that your photograph looked like D.C. row houses and the street sign even looks like a D.C. street sign. I just noticed your link to the _Washington Post_, so I guess that it is, in fact, D.C. This is what a set-out looks like in the District of Columbia. The Marshalls show up, you have to have an eviction crew with a minimum of four paid workers. The Marshalls knock on your door. If you do not answer, they allow the landlord (or hs designated representative) to open the door. They then must read a formula (specified by law) that concludes with words similar to "BRING FORWARD AND EVICT!". Even if the rental space is empty and no one is there, still, the law requires this. When I lived in this apartment building in D.C., I was "part" of the occasional eviction crew. I did not have to do any work, I just had to let them put my name on a list. They gave me twenty dollars to sit there, drink a beer and smoke a cigaret. They just needed a name on the list to make it legal. This was a common practice in D.C. The crew used to show up short, so the landlord (or his representative) kept cash in his pocket to hire people off the street.

They just set your stuff out on the sidewalk. This, of course, brought scavengers. After three days, the City sent a garbage truck to pick up anything that was left. In some states, they actually must put your stuff into storage and pay at least the first month fee. That fee is collectable from the evicted tenant, but, rarely does a landlord get it. You can not get blood from a rock.

Our Mayor just extended the Public Health Emergency, so there will not be evictions or utility cutoffs (including cable) for some time. Mayland has a statewide moratorium on evictions and utility cutoffs, but, it is trying to sign up people now for a programme to pay off the back funds when the Public Health Emergency is lifted.. The eviction/cutoff moratorium has expired in Virginia; no surprise. I would be surprised to see either the Governor or the Legislature extend it.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I was going to mention that your photograph looked like D.C. row houses and the street sign even looks like a D.C. street sign. I just noticed your link to the _Washington Post_, so I guess that it is, in fact, D.C. This is what a set-out looks like in the District of Columbia. The Marshalls show up, you have to have an eviction crew with a minimum of four paid workers. The Marshalls knock on your door. If you do not answer, they allow the landlord (or hs designated representative) to open the door. They then must read a formula (specified by law) that concludes with words similar to "BRING FORWARD AND EVICT!". Even if the rental space is empty and no one is there, still, the law requires this. When I lived in this apartment building in D.C., I was "part" of the occasional eviction crew. I did not have to do any work, I just had to let them put my name on a list. They gave me twenty dollars to sit there, drink a beer and smoke a cigaret. They just needed a name on the list to make it legal. This was a common practice in D.C. The crew used to show up short, so the landlord (or his representative) kept cash in his pocket to hire people off the street.
> 
> They just set your stuff out on the sidewalk. This, of course, brought scavengers. After three days, the City sent a garbage truck to pick up anything that was left. In some states, they actually must put your stuff into storage and pay at least the first month fee. That fee is collectable from the evicted tenant, but, rarely does a landlord get it. You can not get blood from a rock.
> 
> Our Mayor just extended the Public Health Emergency, so there will not be evictions or utility cutoffs (including cable) for some time. Mayland has a statewide moratorium on evictions and utility cutoffs, but, it is trying to sign up people now for a programme to pay off the back funds when the Public Health Emergency is lifted.. The eviction/cutoff moratorium has expired in Virginia; no surprise. I would be surprised to see either the Governor or the Legislature extend it.


Photo is just random Google image under "eviction" so I'm not sure where it's from. I've never been witness to an eviction before, must be quite the scene. I guess some people just have to push the envelope until the envelope pushes back.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I've never been witness to an eviction before, must be quite the scene. I guess some people just have to push the envelope until the envelope pushes back.


I have seen more than a few. At times, it gets violent. This is why the Marshalls are there. In the states, it is usually the Sheriff's Deputies, but, we do not have a Sheriff in D.C. The U.S. Marshall Service is our equivalent of a Sheriff.

Sometimes, it is tragic. There was one woman in my building who had come here illegally with her husband. He abandoned her and their two children. She could not speak very much English. She could not get a job. She could not find anyone to care for her children so that she could try to find one.

There was a woman from New York in the building of Puerto Rican heritage who grew up in a Spanish speaking household. I speak Italian, so I can decipher Spanish. We tried to get her to go to the D.C. Government to get some help. She was afraid of being deported, so she would not go. We kept trying to tell her that no one in the D.C. Government would rat her out to _La Migra_. Finally, they came to set her out. She was on the sidewalk with her children. All three of them were crying. Meanwhile, two of the eviction crew were dancing as they carried out her stuff and singing:

"Eviction Man, Eviction Man, here comes the Eviction Man"

It was sad.

Yes, the landlord was within his rights and what he was doing was legal.
Yes, the lady should have listened to us and let us take her to get help.
Yes, the lady had no business being in this country, anyhow.

Still, sometimes you look at something and think: "this................just...................._ain't_..........................right..................."

At this point, the lady was desparate, so she let me take her for some help. I took her to the Red Cross, because the lady from New York called them and they said to bring her there. Meanwhile, the lady from New York ran off the scavengers (even the worst thug is not going to mess with an angry New York woman) and got a couple of other people in the building to schlepp as much of the immigrant lady's stuff up to her apartment as she could keep.

The City put the immigrant woman and her children into some motel. We schlepped her stuff over there, but, we lost touch with her.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> IN calif it is until 9/30 per governor. Plus, cities can also 'pause' evictions as well.


Actually it's UP TO 9/30 if a city or county wishes. In Contra Costa the date was extended by virtue of the County Board of Supervisors to 9/30.

But since courts won't allow eviction enforcement until 90 days after state of emergency is removed (which it hasn't) makes it effectively 10/20/20 as of today.

Just kicking the can down the road though.

https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclop...nia-eviction-bans-and-tenant-protections.html


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Well, per the gov too on the hits I got. Bottom line if evictions begin, the media will be all over it and a few hours later extensions will go even farther into the future.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Personally, I am up to date on rent. It has not been easy on unemployment to make that happen, but WA is pretty scary when it comes to housing, so you don't want to mess that one up.

All of this happening at the same time, though... while economies are still shut down, COVID is getting worse, and now schools are talking about shutting down again in the fall (screwing all working parents)... It's not going to be anything good, that's for sure.



SHalester said:


> Well, per the gov too on the hits I got. Bottom line if evictions begin, the media will be all over it and a few hours later extensions will go even farther into the future.


Most likely. In WA, I think they still have a moritorium.

On the federal level, if I'm not mistaken, doesn't that just cover people who have things like Section 8 through HUD?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Whenever waivers regarding evictions for non-payment of rent comes up it makes me think about the feasibility of dealing with this crisis by simply "freezing everything". I.E. due bills get an extension of some kind. The people who are owed the rent (or whatever) in turn get a postponement of _their_ bills. And so on up the ladder. Could this be applied to renters? To shopping mall tenants? And so on....

Short answer: NO. Property owners still have to pay property taxes.

If the renter doesn't pay his/her rent, the property owner still has to pay property tax. At least here in the state of California. CA is not issuing get-out-of-having-to-pay-you-property-tax cards. My neighbor had to cough up 15K, on time, to avoid late penalties. Furthermore, historically, if you let your property tax get to far in arrears the authorities swoop down and confiscate.

Point being, there are many moving parts to this issue.

https://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/cal...t-delay-property-taxes-in-california/2271415/
https://www.natlawreview.com/articl...fornia-property-tax-payment-covid-19-s-impact


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

https://wtop.com/virginia/2020/10/v...n-utility-disconnections-for-missed-payments/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> With everyone so hyper-focused on unemployment, it's easy to forget that the Federal Eviction Moratorium is expiring the same day as PUA assistance, July 25th.
> 
> Unless you live in one of the 10 states that still have an eviction moratorium, it's open season for non-paying tenants.
> 
> ...


Free Stuff !


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

https://wtop.com/dc/2020/10/as-39000-eviction-filings-loom-dc-extends-renter-protections/


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I got a pickup truck... who wants to go furniture shopping with me?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

This will not end well . . .


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I got a pickup truck... who wants to go furniture shopping with me?


I'd rather avoid bed bugs, lice and roaches! &#129315;


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> This will not end well . . .


Why? Rental prices will go down, eviction procedures would be much easier in the future, so landlords would be much easygoing about credit score/ income of potential candidates.
You don't pay rent and you cannot achieve some agreement with your landlord welcome on the street on the very next week.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> I'd rather avoid bed bugs, lice and roaches! &#129315;


Imagine all the body oils and dead skin left on that stuff...


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Honestly, if you know you can't make rent and it will get to the point of being sued for "forcible entry and detainer" (what eviction suits are called in TX), you have roughly 2-4 weeks to save money. It's not worth it to pay them a dime unless you're going to be able to pay it all to stop the eviction. You should save for a new place to live.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Honestly, if you know you can't make rent and it will get to the point of being sued for "forcible entry and detainer" (what eviction suits are called in TX), you have roughly 2-4 weeks to save money. It's not worth it to pay them a dime unless you're going to be able to pay it all to stop the eviction. You should save for a new place to live.


You lose the security deposit right?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> You lose the security deposit right?


I would imagine so


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

It's going to be like Halloween all the month of November.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

The latest:

After kicking the can down the road for over 12 months now, the federal eviction moratorium ends in one week (7/31). A couple more months for California (9/31) and New York. CDC claims it's the last one.

Will the can get kicked down the road, or is it time to pay the piper?


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I am so glad I kept my Monday through Friday job, I haven’t missed one rent payment this entire pandemic. And I am under a lease until the end of October. The housing market here in Salt Lake City it’s so high I can’t even afford to move if I had to.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Right about the time Biden imposes " MANDATORY LOCKDOWNS" !

OFF TO CAMP FEMA . . .


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

California is October.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I didn’t abuse this rent thing, kept my rent current the entire pandemic. I figured out how to pay my rent and keep afloat for a year if my income got cutoff. After that I dunno what I would of done, never had to find that out. Don’t know why so many people decided not to pay their rent or at least try. Now they have a year of back rent they can’t afford. I bet only a small percentage actually couldn’t afford rent at all, the rest decided not to pay because they couldn’t evict and now it’s catching up to them. Even on unemployment most of these people would have only been slightly behind but choose to pay nothing because they though nothing would happen, now they are going to be homeless


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I have mentioned before that from 2001 to 2006 I processed foreclosures for a few large banks in N. Cali. I am a broker and wifey an agent. We closed 10 - 30 houses a month. A MONTH.
Made a small fortune, but it cost me a big chunk of my soul. Yes, I sold some of the equity of my soul. I am a sinner.

I got an email about six weeks ago from a large bank, whose name you would recognize. It basically said that "You were a past vendor of ours. We are expecting a lot of foreclosures in the near future. We'd like to invite you to a three day seminar in San Francisco, all expenses paid. You'll learn our new platform and procedure for processing foreclosures."
Yes, they know what's coming.
So do I.

I didn't even answer. I'm not going to do that kind of work any more. In fact I'm letting my license expire in a month or so. I just can't do it any more.
Some of my more memorable cases still haunt me.
And every once in a while I still bump into someone who I put out of their home ... awkward.




.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Made a small fortune, but it cost me a big chunk of my soul. Yes, I sold some of the equity of my soul. I am a sinner.
> 
> ...
> 
> I didn't even answer. I'm not going to do that kind of work any more. In fact I'm letting my license expire in a month or so. I just can't do it any more.


Worry not. You'll get a chance to burn off all that karma in your next life. ;>


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Not sounding predatory or wishing homelessness on anyone but good. Bring it on. The lack of inventory is driving up prices and making it harder to find a place. 

I've been trying to find an apartment. The rental market is tighter than a virgin nun. I was doing a walk through with a condo owner and he got 4 inquiries during my time with him. I offered, in addition to first/last month's rent, to pay two months ahead early. Even with that I didn't get the place. 🤬

I'm fine with some evictions to open things up and bring prices down.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

New2This said:


> 'm fine with some evictions to open things up and bring prices down.


I think you're going to get your wish - in spades.

.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I have mentioned before that from 2001 to 2006 I processed foreclosures for a few large banks in N. Cali. I am a broker and wifey an agent. We closed 10 - 30 houses a month. A MONTH.
> Made a small fortune, but it cost me a big chunk of my soul. Yes, I sold some of the equity of my soul. I am a sinner.
> 
> I got an email about six weeks ago from a large bank, whose name you would recognize. It basically said that "You were a past vendor of ours. We are expecting a lot of foreclosures in the near future. We'd like to invite you to a three day seminar in San Francisco, all expenses paid. You'll learn our new platform and procedure for processing foreclosures."
> ...


I hear you! As a youth, I did moving and storage for a company that took that kind of work. There was nothing worse than the confused look on the kids faces and watching someone go through the 7 stages of grief right before your eyes.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I hear you! As a youth, I did moving and storage for a company that took that kind of work. There was nothing worse than the confused look on the kids faces and watching someone go through the 7 stages of grief right before your eyes.


One of my more disturbing memories was of standing in the living room of someone's house. A Christmas tree to my left. On my right side was a two year old boy hanging on to my pantleg looking up at me with a real confused look on his face.
Probably wondering why that mean guy was making mom cry.
I will never forget the look on his face.

Or, the 86 yo woman who had just had a bypass surgery three weeks before and the landlord had not been making payments and didn't even KNOW that the house was being foreclosed on when I told her that she had to move. She'd never been late on a rent payment.

I could go on. There were times I went home and found a quiet place and put my face in my hands and cried.
I was on massive meds for blood pressure. My doc says that my job was similar to an executioner. It's gonna happen. Somebody is gonna do it. And sometimes the hangman can only see to it that it is done quickly, and as painlessly as possible.

The best paying and most horrible job I have ever had.

.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

What an awful policy the eviction moratorium was. Pandemic really allowed politicians to try all sorts of terrible policy prescriptions.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Eviction moratorium doesn't end in California for two more months, but that doesn't mean the Sheriff can't get off to a running start with the people squatting on Venice Beach with impunity for the past year.

Kicking off evictions with a bang on day one.

Three cheers for the LA County Sheriff and Alex Villanueva.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Eviction moratorium doesn't end in California for two more months, but that doesn't mean the Sheriff can't get off to a running start with the people squatting on Venice Beach with impunity for the past year.
> 
> Kicking off evictions with a bang on day one.
> 
> Three cheers for the LA County Sheriff and Alex Villanueva.


Your next Governor?


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

Quick... Explain why someone over 28 should still be renting


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

0x3imf3 said:


> Quick... Explain why someone over 28 should still be renting


Depends on where you live and what's important to you. If you live in a large city it can be difficult or impossible to buy anything remotely close to where you work. Also some folks don't want to have the burden of responsibility that comes with ownership.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

0x3imf3 said:


> Quick... Explain why someone over 28 should still be renting


Because the average cost of a house in California is 800k


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

0x3imf3 said:


> Quick... Explain why someone over 28 should still be renting


Because they are educated in Economics and History.
And he remembers recent history of millions of Americans losing EVERYTHING they had in a foreclosure **** in 2003 to 2010.

Someone over 28 should be paying off bills, retiring debt and stacking up cash. They should have their passport, vaccination and medical records all ready to 'go'. If they own real estate they should either pay it off in full or sell it and convert it to cash.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Because they are educated in Economics and History.
> And he remembers recent history of millions of Americans losing EVERYTHING they had in a foreclosure **** in 2003 to 2010.
> 
> Someone over 28 should be paying off bills, retiring debt and stacking up cash. They should have their passport, vaccination and medical records all ready to 'go'. If they own real estate they should either pay it off in full or sell it and convert it to cash.


Or they could build a castle.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Well, it took a year and a half. But it looks like the grown-ups are finally back in charge.

Nice to know the Supreme Court can body-check the 'tards running the rest of Washington.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/courts_law/supreme-court-eviction-ban-struck-down/2021/08/26/46bce3e2-0511-11ec-a654-900a78538242_story.html








Now pay up or GTFO!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

In about a year you'll be able to buy real estate at greatly reduced prices.
Sell now.
Buy later.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> In about a year you'll be able to buy real estate at greatly reduced prices.
> Sell now.
> Buy later.


That's what I'm hoping, working on having a lot of cash on hand next year.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

_“I feel bad for the people who bought homes over the past year because they’re the ones that paid the very elevated prices,” the chief investment officer at Bleakley Advisory Group told CNBC’s “Trading Nation” on Thursday. 

He singles out those who put down 5% amid historically low mortgage rates. If home prices correct by 10%, Boockvar sees a world of pain.









Fed is stoking another real estate price bubble that will wipe out home equity, investor Peter Boockvar warns


Bleakley Advisory Group's Peter Boockvar, who's critical of Federal Reserve policy, sees a troubling inflation trend affecting home prices and rents.




www.cnbc.com




_


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Because the average cost of a house in California is 800k


Are you expecting that to change? Why are you there?



UberBastid said:


> Because they are educated in Economics and History.
> And he remembers recent history of millions of Americans losing EVERYTHING they had in a foreclosure **** in 2003 to 2010.
> 
> Someone over 28 should be paying off bills, retiring debt and stacking up cash. They should have their passport, vaccination and medical records all ready to 'go'. If they own real estate they should either pay it off in full or sell it and convert it to cash.


I paid off a 30 year mortgage in my twenties making like 30k a year inside four years, and had no rich relatives to ask for help...

Also, please teach me how renting is more economically secure than ownership and where I can see a wealth manager or economist saying that. I'm pretty dumb and can't see how paying $1,000+ a month to a stranger is smarter than $1,000 a month towards something that turns in to massive equity or revenue or even just stable housing and security...


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Imagine all the body oils and dead skin left on that stuff...
> 
> View attachment 517416


Probably not anymore than the back of our cars..


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

0x3imf3 said:


> Are you expecting that to change? Why are you there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would I care what you do financially or what butt hole part of the country you live in ? I live on the beach in Oceanside,CA and it ****ing rules !!!! Go push your chump economics elsewhere ! 😂


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Why would I care what you do financially or what butt hole part of the country you live in ? I live on the beach in Oceanside,CA and it ****ing rules !!!! Go push your chump economics elsewhere ! 😂


Translation: You're too right... subject change

You know who mostly lives in Oceanside, CA? People who keep the same turd in their underwear for months and years and eat what you throw away.. Except.... except.... They didn't pay at least half a mil to see and smell it on a daily bases.... lol


----------



## Buff69 (May 25, 2021)

The state of California is reimbursing landlords and reenters are get all they're rent..back rent paid off renters have to apply...but landlords will still seek to evict them


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

0x3imf3 said:


> Translation: You're too right... subject change
> 
> You know who mostly lives in Oceanside, CA? People who keep the same turd in their underwear for months and years and eat what you throw away.. Except.... except.... They didn't pay at least half a mil to see and smell it on a daily bases.... lol


Maybe you’re thinking of the apes at the San Diego zoo??? They eat their turds and throw it at the tourists like yourself who visit here on vacation….

***If you ever watch the show “Animal Kingdom” it’s filmed in my neighborhood . That’s our culture here . It’s bad ass and I will stay here as long as I can!! I grew up in Oside and this is my home . If I have to earn more to stay , I will . I’m paying my rent and bills on time with no issues . ✌


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

"open season on non paying tenants." AS IT SHOULD BE. 18 months to skate by and you were probably about to be evicted before COVID. GTFO


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

No.

I have a work ethic and drive.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Constables keeping busy as spike in evictions begins to materialize


SAN ANTONIO - The moratorium that prevented landlords from evicting tenants who could not pay their rent has been lifted. To see how the eviction process is working, we accompanied an officer with the Bexar County Precinct 3 Constable's office today to a Northside apartment complex. As Sgt...




news4sanantonio.com


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

When did encouraging fairness make you "right wing" or an a-hole?

There are millions sleeping on the streets cause they can't pay, so everyone who doesn't pay should get booted... No spoiled little angels..


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

0x3imf3 said:


> Are you expecting that to change? Why are you there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In some places, housing price is overinflated, its not financially smart for most people to pay 1-2mil for a shitty house somewhere in California, one more 2008 and you screwed with your mortgage.


----------

